# MTB Touren Feldertal und Umgebung?



## Dealcrasher (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Gibt es empfehlenswertr MTB-Strecken in der Umgebung von Feldatal / Alsfeld.
Bin dort in 2 Wochen für ein paar Tage bei meiner Cousine zu besuch und suche dort was Interessantes zum Biken. 
Gerne mit Trails wo man es auch mal bischen krachen lassen kann.

Danke und Grüße aus dem Pott!


----------

